# South Bend, IN - Boss handheld controllers V and straight



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have some extra Boss controllers for sale. V's $170 shipped. Straight $100 shipped...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Those are HUUUUUGE...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Is one of those painted camo or is it just really really dirty/faded?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I have some extra Boss controllers for sale. V's $170 shipped. Straight $100 shipped...
> 
> View attachment 183355


 Don't have any luck they should fly on ebay.


----------

